# First Oil Change Time



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

It's time. '04 5.7 LS1. I was thinking Mobil 1 5W30 w/ Mobil 1 filter. Any suggestions?


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

purple royal... or royal purple whatever it is.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have also heard RP works better for manual trans.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

good choice...the K&N oil filters are rated highly as well...have been using them on my LS-1 Vette for a couple years...I used to use the AC Delco Gold (UPF) but read that while filtering the best, it was more restrictive (DUH!) so I stopped as it raised oil pressure a bit...good luck, I am due for the first oil change on mine as well...
Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

*oil change*

go with ROYAL PURPLE


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

*oil change*

your 1st change,,, how many miles are on it.. I did my 1st change at ZERO miles.. day of delivery I told the dealer to change the oil because it comes from the factory with Mobile One,, with synthetic oil.. the car will never break in properly. I did another change at 500 miles, again at 1500, again at 2500 and then I went to Royal Purple at 3500


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

1st oil change on an 04?! GARAGE QUEEN!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

*oil*

how many miles are on it.. go with royal purple


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest using the search button. This topic has only been brought up five billion times.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Switching from dino to a synthetic is a good move. Did it on my '04, too. What was really interesting is that my temp gauge used to go to halfway between hot and cold on dino -- then dropped to 3/8 after going to synthethic. That's amazing.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Your engine calls for GM 6094M spec oil. The M1 5w/30 and 10w/30 conform. The 10w/30 product is not labeled with the newer 4718M spec but.... If I had the LS1 I would use M1 10w/30 especially in the summer where I live - it is HOT, - and the Delco filter. I like the M1 filters too.

Synthetic oil and breaking in an engine is a myth unless the engine has a flat tappet camshaft, then I would use a high quality Dino oil of low viscosity for the 30 min run-in on a new cam, then out it goes for synthetic. Roller cams do not need this precaution and many would argue that a flat tappet setup does not either, but Crower and Edelbrock recommend no synthetic on their flat tappet new installs, no such warning on the roller type. Given the cost and difficulty of a new cam install, my new little Chevrolet 327 build will get good ole Pennzoil for the break-in, then back to M1 10w/30 as soon as it has 30 minutes on it.

My LS2 has had M1 in it from day one and will never have anything else in it. It uses zero oil and has never required a top up between changes. It has 9100 miles on it, the oil is as clean as a whistle and will go in for it's second change at 10K.

FWIW


----------

